# My IBS story from youth till now.



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I am 35 years old.I have had IBS with chronic diarreha since I was 9 years old.I think my family doctor caused my IBS.At age 9 I was in the doctor's office with chronnic ear infections.After a few trips and antibiotics,my doctor put me on a year round regimine of antibotics and tylenol with codine.The stomach problems started almost immediatelly with the antibiotics,and got worse over time.I kept going back to my doctor with my stomach.The doctor had my mother make diet changes but nothing never worked.So he convinced my mother that I was lying to get attention and stay out of school.So I was referred to a physicologist.I was placed on meds for depression and anxiety because my father passed when I was 9 years old.The physicologist never found anything wrong with me.Sure I had some trouble coping with my father dying at a young age.Even through this,my IBS symptoms persisted.It got so bad that my mother and I fought all the time about my condition she thought I was lying about.Finally,it got so bad,I walked out of school at age 15,moved in with an older friend,and never went back.As time went on,I tried to work,but consistantly got fired because I couldn't stay on my job.At age 30,I threw in the toweland quit working completely.I could never afford health care, and insurance companies denyed me beacuse of pre-exsisting condition rules.I filed for disability and my lawyer put me in contact with the proper sources to get medical care until I could get back on my feet.It took five years,but soon as I found the right doctor,I immediately got full disability.I was undergoing so much testing that my doctor had to make me wait three months between visits to give my body time to recoup.I was giving a pint of blood everytime for testing.There isn't a blood test I haven't had.I had colonoscopy and endoscopy,which revealed how bad my GERD problem was.The doctor found one polyp,removed it, and severe burns and scaring in my esophogus.He was never able to completely pin point the cause for my IBS.He did come to the conclusion that I have a hyper sensitive digestive tract.Everything that goes into me makes me hurt and cause me severe diarreha.At one point I was going to the bathroom 70 times a day and wearing diapers because my colon was evacuating itself with extreme prejudice.I couldn't leave the house unless I quit eating two or three days before I had to go somewhere.As a child,I was way under size.Until my late 20's I couldn't gain weight.Then my weight exploded.I went from 150 to 220 in less than six weeks.I was gaining weight so fast my skin would split on my stomach and back.My doctors still haven't solved this mystery.I have never eat more than three small meals a day.Most of the time I ate less.The only time in my life when I didn't have stomach problems was when my family had a large garden and we butchered our own meat.I was put on colestipole for diarreha,dicyclomine for cramps/pain,and nexium for GERD.My doctor still doesn't believe me when I tell him I am following his diet guide.I can't seem to loose weight.If I loose 15lbs,two weeks later I gain it back plus five pounds.I am up to 230lbs because of this.I am here to try and control my IBS symptoms through diet and in turn get my weight down.I have been given a deadline to loose weight or my doctor will stop treating me.He can do this because he took my case pro bono.The only thing that is keeping me out of the bathroom is the meds he has me on.I am still averaging 20 trips a day to the toilet,and a few during the night.If I don't find relief,my future is bleek.I am not a home body,by choice.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I also wanted to comment about my fatique level.Most days it feels like I am dragging a half ton weight behind me.I have brain fog so bad that I have made some severly wrong descisions in my life.I have rarely had a day where I had some energy and a clear thought process that allows me to stay focused on task.It took me nearly two hours to write this little bit of text about my story.


----------

